# OPI: Nicki Minaj collection



## zadidoll (Oct 21, 2011)

From OPI's Facebook page. Coming in January 2012.



​ The Nicki Minaj collection consists of a deep shimmering purple Shatter called "Super Bass" and these five Nicki-inspired colors: "Metallic 4 Life", "Save Me", "Fly", "Did It On 'Em" and the bubble gum hue "Pink Friday".


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 22, 2011)

I LOVE NEONS AND GLITTER.  I cannot wait for this one!


----------



## FierceMy (Oct 22, 2011)

Oooh... LOVING  all the colors! Can't wait to get them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Oct 22, 2011)

I like the shatter, metallic 4 life &amp; save me... the other 3 remind me of shrek... kinda disappointed with this collection.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Oct 22, 2011)

*facepalm* Nicki Minaj? wow OPI

I admit I love the purple shatter one!!


----------



## kekeka (Oct 22, 2011)

I like purple shatter &amp; Pink Friday.


----------



## Maris Crane (Oct 22, 2011)

Pink Friday looks pretty dupeable, but who knows. Only one I'm interested in is Save at this point.


----------



## glambition86 (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm dying!  Can't wait to get my hands on this!  Too bad they won't be out this month for my Nicki Minaj halloween costume!


----------



## CharmedImSure (Oct 25, 2011)

My little cousin will love this.  I told her about the Katy Perry collection and she is obsessed with it!


----------



## KitaRei (Oct 25, 2011)

Some them are very nice!  Not big on the green though o_0


----------



## AmourAnnette (Oct 25, 2011)

SO STINKIN EXCITED I CAN BARELY CONTAIN MY EXCITEMENT  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TiffanyLacquer (Oct 27, 2011)

None of these look like anything I don't have already &amp; I'm not a big Tacky Minaj fan so I'll pass.... still a fun collection for teens &amp; her fans though


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 27, 2011)

So OPI sent out the official press release a couple of days ago and I thought I'd post the Shrek polishes since someone mentioned these look like the polishes from that collection. This image came from The Makeup Blogette.





Who the Shrek are you? and What's with the Cattitude do look like Fly (blue) and Did It On 'Em (green) but I do see a wee bit of a color difference in that the Shrek green looks to be a tad bit brighter while the blue is a different hue of blue.


----------



## perfectlyem (Oct 28, 2011)

I love the metallicy silver one! And I'm not normally into the bubblegum pink but this colour I would consider...


----------



## OneoftheWicked (Nov 5, 2011)

I got the press release from OPI about the new collaboration with Nicki Minaj and thought I'd share it with everyone!







                   Did It On 'Em                                                                    Fly







                     Pink Friday                                                           Metallic 4 Life







                          Save Me                                                       Super Bass Shatter

            *OPI* announces the launch of six new limited edition shades inspired by hip hop sensation *Nicki Minaj*, including a purple *Shatter*!  Inspired by *Minajâ€™s* unique style, love of bright colors, and her debut album _Pink Friday_, the *Nicki Minaj by OPI* promotion will feature an array of bold hues, from neon lime green to pink.

 â€œ*OPI* is so excited to work with *Nicki* in releasing these six new nail lacquers,â€ said *Suzi Weiss-Fischmann, OPI Executive VP &amp; Artistic Director*.  â€œ*Nicki* has taken the hip hop world by storm, but her music is only part of the equation. Sheâ€™s also become a fashion inspiration, noted for her daring costumes and hair color both on and off the stage.â€

*Nickiâ€™s *eclectic look made including a new hue in *OPIâ€™s* bestselling *Shatter* coat a must for this collaboration. The purple *Super Bass Shatter* (a record-setting purple that â€œshattersâ€ before your eyes) is inspired by graffiti art and works when painted over any dry *OPI* hue. Adding top coat takes *Super Bass Shatter* from matte to glossy in seconds.

The line features five nail lacquers in addition to *Super Bass Shatter*, ranging from fantastic pink, rainbow confetti glitter and charcoal sparkle hues to two green shades in lime and teal:

*Pink Friday*
Kick off the weekend with this pop! of bubblegum pink.

 ​ *Metallic 4 Life*
This charcoal sparkle _flies with the stars in the skies._

*Save Me*
_I drove for miles just to find _this silver-rainbow glitter.

*Fly*
_I came to win, to fightâ€¦_and to wear this aqua.

*Did It On â€˜Em *
A lusty little lacquer that loves the â€œlimeâ€-light.

*Nicki Minaj by OPI* nail lacquers contain no DBP, Toluene, or Formaldehyde, and feature *OPI*â€™s exclusive ProWideâ„¢ Brush for the ultimate in application. This limited edition promotion will be available beginning January 2012 at Professional Salons, including Beauty Brands, Beauty First, Chatters, Dillardâ€™s, JCPenney, Pure Beauty, Regis, Trade Secret, and ULTA, for  $8.50 ($10.95 CAN) suggested retail for each nail lacquer.

Save me is my absolute favorite and I can't wait for it. I think I need it! Sorry for the insanely huge pictures btw.. don't know how that happened lol


http://wearethewicked.blogspot.com/


----------



## IzzyKitty (Nov 6, 2011)

Such a lovely collection in my opinion!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Can't wait to buy some.


----------

